# Ebay lathes



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2012)

If anybody in the Ohio area is looking for a lathe, there are some Powermatics(older) coming up on ebay- looks like they will be cheap- I would think about it but Ohio is a bit fer for me.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2012)

Quit teasing me,Na na na na naah nah. I aint got no money:cray: I wan't a power matic so bad!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 18, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Quit teasing me,Na na na na naah nah. I aint got no money:cray: I wan't a power matic so bad!



You and me both, brother!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes they look like nice pieces of Equipment- that seller has a very nice large PM bandsaw, + other Equip. Just can't convince the wife we need a road trip................


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2012)

Ohio is not far at all. If you live in Ohio. 

:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes- it is too bad that they are that far. Has a couple green ones later in the week-must be from a school or???


----------

